# indecisive craziness



## fraid4kat (Feb 2, 2012)

I have been doing an in home speration now for 2 months in order to pay down on financial debts that I was basically unaware about for a good many years of a 26 year marriage. HB says that I can have my divorce in 17 months when all the debt is paid off. ( this was debt that I was unaware of for many years, but have known about for the past 18 months). HB says that I need to put the needs of our 3 kids first and pool our resources, and get all the debt paid off, or that I can be selfish and file for divorce and then he will file for bankruptcy because he can't pay the bills and CS or SS. BTW I have primarily been a stay at home for most of these 26 years. I have tried several times to talk to HB about negotiating or arbitrating some course of action so that I can try to move on with my life( ie get re-training sell the house etc), but any attempts to get any sort of timeline or progress only results in him stating that I will either choose to be selfish , or I will do whats best for our kdis future. I am the one who has requested the divorce after it became apparant that Hb could not tell me the truth about finances, and he was unwilling to change. My question......do I suck it up and live in misery until the bills are paid off, or do I file for divorce now and let the chips fall where they may?


----------



## gonefishin (Oct 7, 2011)

Play it smart wait this out and pay down your debt. If your husband files for bankruptcy it will have a negitive effect on your future as well. It will also have negative effect on children.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

